# Late season doves.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Still a few around. My daughter and I went for a little walk and knocked down 13 and lost two. The little 28 is warmed up now and ready for next weekend's duck hunt.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

You gotta love those 28s, and its nice to have the dove hunt last a little longer this year.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice there let hope this storm push some bird in it been rough in southern utah for dove


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like you're warmed up for sure. Looking forward to see the duck pics....


----------

